# Deer hunting with a G31 357mag



## Handgunner 45-70 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a G 31 in 357. Everything I read about talks about a 357 wheel gun. Has anyone tried the G31 on deer and if so what would you say is the best load for it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the Glock 31 is a .357 SIG chambering, not a .357 MAG.


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 10, 2011)

A glock 31 isn't a 357 mag but a 357sig. Most of the available loads are 125 grain and expand violently. You wouldn't get an exit wound to help with blood tracking. It is an awesome handgun round designed for self defense. Wouldn't be my choice for a hunting autoloader.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 10, 2011)

*naming cartridges*


Part of the problem here is that Glock rudely and unhelpfully refuses to use the proper name for the .357 Sig round. They won't give any credit to another arms maker by stamping their name on a Glock gun.  Same for .40 S&W, or any other caliber.  
I guess it's not uncommon in the gun industry. 
Be selfish. Refuse to acknowledge the contributions of the others in your field, but be sure to chamber your guns in calibers invented by others, if you think you can make a buck off it.  Just don't give them any credit for inventing the cartridge that works so well in your gun.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2011)

Well it is all about brand recognition.....you will find this in many markets, not just firearms, and its not only Glock in the firearms industry that does it.  S&W is the similar with their .357, although their literature does say .357Sig...just not stamped on the slide.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys as I didn't even check to see that it was 357 sig. 
Went ahead and bought a Glock 20 SF in 10mm, I know this will do the trick just wish ammo was not so high. Looks like I will have to pull out the old press and get some new dies and start reloading.
Again thanks for the help.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 13, 2011)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Part of the problem here is that Glock rudely and unhelpfully refuses to use the proper name for the .357 Sig round. They won't give any credit to another arms maker by stamping their name on a Glock gun.  Same for .40 S&W, or any other caliber.
> I guess it's not uncommon in the gun industry.
> Be selfish. Refuse to acknowledge the contributions of the others in your field, but be sure to chamber your guns in calibers invented by others, if you think you can make a buck off it.  Just don't give them any credit for inventing the cartridge that works so well in your gun.



Even when one acknowledges the given name of a cartridge, it does not mean they are giving "props" to the one who really designed or loaded it first.
Lots of copycating found in the history of cartridge development.

Glock did stamp some G23 slides with .40 S&W.

The .357 SIG loaded with the right bullet is a fantastic hunting round.  The shorter case neck can make things a little more complicated than some other autoloading cartridges.


Good move on choosing the 10MM.  Think Double Tap and Buffalo Bore for factory loads.


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 13, 2011)

Handgunner 45-70 said:


> Thanks guys as I didn't even check to see that it was 357 sig.
> Went ahead and bought a Glock 20 SF in 10mm, I know this will do the trick just wish ammo was not so high. Looks like I will have to pull out the old press and get some new dies and start reloading.
> Again thanks for the help.



The cheapest factory loaded ammo I found was Georgia Arms at 21.50 for 50rds 180 hollow point. Not a full power load but a good practice round. I think it was a dollar less for fmj ammo. Its also starline brass so it is good to reload. Other than that double tap has a great variety of full power ammo.


----------



## camoman1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I shot a buck with my G31 @ 20 yard and dropped him . great gun   I have the G31 and G32  . 165lb  7  first hand gun kill  my rifle was laying on my stand  very lucy shot


----------



## camoman1 (Nov 20, 2011)

*G31*

love this gun


----------

